# Geared Steam Masters Vape Backpack :)



## KZOR (17/9/16)

We tend to travel alot so I decided to get me a bag to host my goodies. I know some get camera bags or other types but I wanted a vape bag for my vape gear.
I saw this and decided to order one at R300.
Was pleasantly surprised when I saw it's size and amount of compartments. Exactly what I was after.
So I geared the sucker with what I think will hold me out for 3-5 days.



*Gear* : Got me 2 spare mods with tanks. Main mod will be on me.
6 batteries , car usb adapter , usb cable , tweezers, UD tool , wire (3types), cotton bacon, descent scissors, build kit , ekstra pen tool with swappable tips for various deck screws.
2 x 50ml juice bottles are housed on outside of bag with main mod. 







I would definitely recommend this bag. Wife says that zips are high quality. 
Material feels strong and very comfortable over the shoulder or can be carried on the back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Huffapuff (17/9/16)

That's so cool  I gotta get me one of those. Although I don't have enough gear to fill it


----------



## SAVaper (17/9/16)

Looks really nice.
Where di you buy?
Give us a link.


----------



## KZOR (17/9/16)

@SAVaper 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/steam-masters-vape-shoulder-bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (17/9/16)

First vape tool bag I would have considered buying very neat and tidy.


----------

